# Keep up the fight! (get the kleenex)



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know how many of you have seen this video. Apparently Edie was rescued an hour before being put down. I can't wait until my kiddos are old enough so I can foster. Until then, I will be donating to the Southern comfort maltese rescue and helping any way I can.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart to all here who help rescue animals. You all have hearts of gold.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

WONDERFUL video! I hope Edie found a forever home. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, that's our little Edie, named after AMA's very own Edie.

Here's one of the original threads:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/103819-little-edies-rescue-u-tube.html


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Loved it!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was crying...such a good video...Please tell us when she finds her new mommy or daddy.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry this was a double post. Here is the video of her at her new Mom's house:





 
I just contacted Southern Comfort Maltese and am going to volunteer when I can to help pull and transport and anything else they need. I am soooo excited! 

Here is a story on their site of a poor little guy that needs our help! Please donate something to help him get the surgery he needs! Scroll down to page 3 and help poor max!

http://www.scmradoption.com/April2010Newsletter.pdf


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh gosh I just wanted to hug her! What a little beauty she is.

I can not foster right now either until my children are older and I have proper space, but would love to help the Maltese rescue out as well. How do you sign up to pull and transport?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Edie is an AMA rescue and Bronwyn (our foster) is the gal that is briefly in the video. She went to Lancaster to pull Edie and is the one who named her after me. She says Edie has long legs like I do. LOL Bronwyn contacted Eldad to meet her at the vet after getting her out of the horrid Lancaster A.C. (that Hope came out of) to assess her aggressiveness. The folks at Lancaster where so afraid of Edie that they didnt spay or microchip or give her any immunizations. The "guards in the heavy combat boots" wouldnt even go in the pen with her. One little scared girl and no one could see that. 
Edie is living in a VERY nice home with wonderful people that just love her to pieces. Her new mom does obedience and agility classes with one of her other dogs and thinks Edie is the smartest girl of all. I hope to see Edie in agility one day.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I meant to send a check, completely forgot. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Seeing Edie go to her new home just made me bawl. Congratulations, Edie! It's the good life for you from now on!

I was so hoping her story would have a happy ending. The first video touched my heart and I couldn't stop thinking about her. I was going to post and ask what happened with her. Obviously, good things happened! I'm so very happy for her and for her new mom. 

Thank you all again that were involved in saving this precious girl!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How wonderful! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I loved this--made my whole day!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please check the thread I just started called "Update on Little Edie" It will make you happy!!


----------

